# How would you do this Weathering Technique?



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

I wanted to get some advice on aircraft weathering. How would you achieve this effect? 

http://www.hyperscale.com/2009/galleries/b25j72mb_1.htm

- A black wash maybe-- with diluted black paint? 

- Hand brushing the crevices with a small soft brush using charcoal dust?

- Other ideas?

I would be interested in your opinions

Thanks


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its probably a mix of techniques. Airbrushed pre and post shading and a wash to accent the panels (unrealistically). Real planes for the most part do not have the patchwork quilt look you see on a lot of models.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pastel brushwork on the panel lines?


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

My interpretation is it is preshaded. That means the modeler airbrushed over the panel lines with black paint as the first step. Your model using this technique would look like a mess of black gridwork over the panel lines. Then he airbrushed in the color making sure not to cover over the panel lines too heavily. This leaves the previously applied black filtered by the base color but still showing through. Looking at it I think he also took a lightened postshade of the base color. Then carefully went back and panel by panel lightened up the base color from the center of a panel out to the panel lines. This leaves an impression of washed out faded color within each panel, more 'pure' color to the panel lines, then the actual filtered out blackened panel line itself. I have see this technique and to some it is a very heavy handed approach. Personally I have seen it done and I think it lends an artisitic quality to what would otherwise be a monochrome finish. To each his own tastes....

Max Bryant


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Looks like it was done by both pre-shading and some post fading done with an airbrush, easy to do but requires a light touch with the airbrush.

Agentsmith


----------

